# Hood Issue



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

So on my 55 gallon tank my hoods are blocking a fair amout of light...... I have electric blue acara's in there (love to jump) so I have to have a hood.......

My question is can I take out the glass in the middle and just have the light bar over open water? The hoods are cheap tetra 24", so if something went wrong I'm not gonna lose it haha. 

Or is taking the glass out a dumb idea? If so what are my options?


----------



## Warhawk (Feb 23, 2014)

Your talking about taking the glass out of the hood and placing the light right over the top right? Mine have gotten pretty dirty of the years and don't really come clean any more. 

If so you would risk the fish jumping into the light but it should have a cover to keep the bulb safe from that or water splashing up. It shouldn't cause a issue I have one that is missing the glass section because it got broken.


----------



## Embouck7 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yeah there is a cover on the light housing over the bulbs. The light bar fits over the slot where the glass is with about a quarter inch on each side (really dont think a fish would miss the bar).

Just want to improve the lighting and it seems like removing the glass may help.


----------

